# poop, pee, willy (baby language)



## bosola

Hello everyone!

I'm trying to find the "baby versions" of piss, poop and penis in Czech: the versions which mothers would use for example, while changing pampers, and gently talking to their little babies. While studying similar words, I've learned "zadeček", "břiško", "zoubky", "prstíček" etc, but I couldn't find a reliable source for "poop", "pee" and "willy" in the same "baby language". I guess "kakat" and "čůrat" would be a proper version for the first two, but I'm not sure. Also somebody told me "čůrák" for "willy", but a little research made me realize that it's rather vulgar, absolutely not what I'm looking for. Can you please help me out? (And, by the way, just to be sure, could you also provide me the absolutely NEUTRAL and everyday synonyms for all three? I'm not interested in vulgar or rude versions, just the normal and the "baby" versions.) Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Mori.cze

I agree with "kakat", "čůrat/čurat", for the excrement itself I can add "bobeček". I do not know a common word for penis, though. I've heard "vrabeček", sparrow, and "zvoneček", bell, and also "čuráček" -- apparently the diminutive softens the word considerably -- and there sure are more in other families. As for adult neutral synonyms it's even more tricky, the most neutral tend to be the biological descriptions, including the very word "penis" (or archaic "pyj"). Not vulgar, but rather colloquial word for penis would be "pták", literally bird. Adult version of "čurat" is "močit", but with poop I am not too sure, "kadit" is less childish version of "kakat" and a doctor would probably use some general verb (e.g. „mít“, to have) and neutral noun for excrement, i.e. "stolice".


----------



## bosola

Thank you very much!


----------



## ilocas2

another baby version for penis is vrabčák besides vrabeček


----------



## mb123

someone's mentioned "bimbásek" and some other words for penis here:
http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/bimbas.3014928/


----------



## LooooN

You can also say, 'pee' — lulat, and 'willy' — lulík, pindík.


----------



## bosola

Thank you all for your kind help!


----------

